# Towing Question



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Help, Iâ€™m New at this!

I am new to the forum and I have followed many of the discussions. I have become concerned with my ability to safely tow the trailer that I ordered.

We ordered the 2005 28 BHS and I plan to use the Reese weight equalizer and the dual cam sway control.

The TV is a 2003 F250 HD CCab with short box 5.4 with 3.73 gears GCWR 13,500 Max Trailer 6,900, GVWR 8,800, empty weight 5,700.

Wheelbase 156.2 TW 600

A family of 4 will be camping

I have estimated the TT to be 5,300 with options.

Food and supplies 400

Propane 60

Trailer Weight without water 5,760 83 % of max trailer weight

Passenger weight 500

Gas 210

Miscellaneous 290

TV 5,700

Loaded TV weight 6,700

Loaded TT 5,300

GCWR 12,000

Do any of the estimates seem to be too far off?









It seems like I am at the edge.

Thanks, Calvin


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello Calvin:

And your numbers look well thought out and I think correct. My 28BHS weighs 5260# as delivered to me with all options. You have an excellent tow vehicle and sway control, and I expect that you will tow that trailer with great stability and safety. You may only be lacking in power/torque when you start climbing hills/mountains.

My 1/2 ton Burb and same sway system tows this trailer like it's not even there. Really! Sometimes I forget it's back there. Not to be misleading, I'm referring to stabilty and handling. Power is another issue. I need more and am installing various aftermarket performance items to help. You may want to do the same. Only your actual experience and personal impression will tell.

Best of luck!


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Calvin,

Great job looking at all of the numbers. My 2003 F-150 weighed 5800 lbs. with just my wife, me and gas at scales, so that is the only number I might question.

I have to agree with Jim, you will love the Dual cam when you get it setup properly, I finally just got mine fine tuned and what a world of difference it tows Awesome now, just spend the time and you will really be happy with the hitch.

I have the 5.4 and 3.73 gears. I can climb any hill just not in a hurry. At 60-65 MPH towing and overdrive off I am at 2600 RPM, 8 MPG.

I think that you will be fine when the hitch is setup properly, just plan your gas stops. I am not sure if the 2005 28BHS weighs the same as the 2004 at 5260 lbs.

I always thought the 3/4 ton had a higher GCWR than that, I will take another look sometime.

Good Luck and Welcome!!!







sunny

Kevin


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I think you will be fine from a stability perspective and content from a power perspective.

I have been towing my 2005 28BH-S (it does weigh the same as the 2004) with a Chev Trailblazer (Believe it or not)







. I am sorely lacking in power. We have been packing very light to try to keep within the max numbers all around but I am right at the limit. Haven't found the right truck just yet but still looking.

You have way more 'play' room than I do so I wouldn't sweat it. The 28 BH-S has great road manners.

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

First of welcome to the Outbackers! Secondly congrats for doing the math on your camper and tow rig before you pick it up. My only other recommendation is to actually weigh your truck to see if the numbers you have are accurate, then weigh everything when you hook it up.


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, you just never know if you've missed something that will come back to haunt you.
I also was suppressed at how much Ford has reduced the towing capacity of the 5.4 gas with the higher gears.
I think to exceed the 8K towing you must go to the V10 (7 to 9 MPG) or the diesel (add 5.5K to purchase)

Thanks again,
Calvin


----------



## SoCalSachers (Mar 8, 2004)

I think you did a great job with all your numbers too....Good researching.
I currently have a 2004 28BHS and I tow it with the 2004 F250 V10. I know with the V8 I just didnt feel like I would have the gut power to pull the steep grades we have here in California, that is why I went with the V10. I feel you should be well within your limits and everything will handle excellent, just lacking a little more power on those hills you may come to. I guess you can just cherish the extra few minutes together as a family in the car (oh yeah...cant wait to hear the kids)
Currently with the V10, I average about 10 miles per gallon towing or not. I figure for this size of a truck and the stop and go traffic of town, that is pretty darn good, plus the major seller for me is I am tall and it was the only truck that I fit in ...








Oh yeah...Welcome aboard and Happy camping to you and your family.









Scott


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Check out those numbers! The guy IS prepared...









You're truck can "handle" that setup, but you're certainly going to know that trailer is back there. The 5.4, with the 3.73 gears, is not really a towing beast. You're getting pretty close to your trucks upper capacities in a lot of areas, and you'll know it once you hit the road. So long as you don't need to traverse any big hills you should be fine, but get into some mountains, or try to pass with any authority on the highway, and you'll know that you're near the limits.

Maybe you can stick to going downhill all the time.


----------

